# Reflections On The Water 1-2-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I like taking outdoor pictures almost as much as fishing. Click on picture to see much better.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice mess crappie your neighbor eats well. Bet they just as active as you


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Andy, any day fishing and taking pictures is a good day. Nice catch to.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy I really enjoy your outdoor pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

throughout the winter -we live vicariously through your reports...:fishing:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Nice mess crappie your neighbor eats well. Bet they just as active as you


Not giving fish away anymore for awhile. Been keeping alive and releasing them in a pond near me. Better then going to work, or staying warm at home.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks guys, How about this warm weather for this time of year. BUT, a little too much rain. Rain shut down the yellow perch fishing from shore at Marshy Hope Creek. It is clearing up now. Maybe some yellow perch soon.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

WOW. Perfect conditions.
Any luck with Bass or Pickerel on the lake Andy?

Happy New Year!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT, No bass or pickerel in a while. But really didn't fish for them.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


> Not giving fish away anymore for awhile.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> Not giving fish away anymore for awhile. Been keeping alive and releasing them in a pond near me. Better then going to work, or staying warm at home.


Andy, when relocating those Crappie, do they do alright without using an aerator?

I see nothing wrong with introducing those fish into a new body of water.
Not like your moving Snakehead or Blue cats to a different location.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes CYT, they do stay alive in the cold weather. I have done this before. I put a lot of fish in that pond in Stevensville Industrial Park, and the fishing got good for the kids and a few guys. Have you ever fished there. I only put about 4-5" of water in the bucket, that way they keep air in water by splashing around. If you put in full bucket of water they use up the oxygen and don't live too long. Plus I get them in the pond pretty fast. can only do this when it is cold weather and cold water.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes I fish there for Bass.


----------

